# cat with distemper after vaccine



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Last night we noticed our cat/kitten, she is 10 months didn't feel well. She acted like she was in pain and howled and hissed when I pet her. I talked with the vet last night and he said bring her in today. I came home at lunch and she was very hot, sneezing bubbles and tired. I ran her to the Vets, she had a high fever, still pain in backside. They ran a white blood cell count and it was very low. They started her on an iv and antibiotics. The vet said she is very sick and will need to spend the next couple of days there. 

I have the receipts from the pound where I got her that she got the vaccines. Trying to figure how she couldget it. She is an inside cat to.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't remember if that is a live vaccine. I wonder if that had something to do with it. Or maybe it is just one of those extremely rare reactions to it. I hope your cat gets better for you.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Poor kitty!  I hope she gets well soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Having the vet look at her is wise. Keep us updated.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

She is still at the Vets. There is no change yet. They are doing more doses of antibiotics for her. They said it is up to her immune system to kick in.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, I sure hope she pulls through.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

I have 7 dogs that I do NOT vaccinate other then rabies due to the fact that when we vaccinated our oldest she actually caught Parvo from the vaccination. She also held her vaccinations in her system as "active" and when she whelped 2 of her pups were born with Distemper. One died. I still have Daizy, she survived however she is crippled. She walks like a drunken sailor, her joints are very enlarged due to how hard she is on them. She has constant muscle spasms, cannot climb stairs...Her eyes are shakey and sometimes get "stuck" in the looking upward position.

All this was tested and confirmed by a professor at VT in 2006. My dogs do not go anywhere anymore so the need to vaccinate is not high. Once in awhile I take one to show in his old age, but other then that they are always at home.

Vaccinations are touchy. I would have NEVER known all this can happen if ti didnt happen to us. But it very well can happen and does and from my expperience, happens much mor eoften then we realize!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

She is finally home!!!! Her fever broke yesterday morning but I opted to leave her an extra day to be sure that she was good and strong. We are very happy she pulled thru. Thanks for all the prayers!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is ok now!


----------

